# Venus Fly Trap



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;ktIGVtKdgwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktIGVtKdgwo[/video]

[video=youtube;_DZiTACprhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DZiTACprhE[/video]

[video=youtube;ymnLpQNyI6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymnLpQNyI6g[/video]

[video=youtube;y_gKCyVSYyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_gKCyVSYyY[/video]


----------

